# Rocky Mountain 2017



## __U3__ (10. August 2016)

Wer schonmal einen Blick auf die 2017er Modelle werfen möchte, der klicke hier:

http://dsb-bonandrini.com/marchi/rocky-mountain/

Das neue Slayer ist aber noch nicht dabei, nur in der Preisliste...

Sport frei!


----------



## mrwulf (10. August 2016)

klasse! Danke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (10. August 2016)

?? Das Altitude ist gar nicht mehr dabei? Läuft das tatsächlich aus und wird vom Slayer ersetzt?


----------



## CarlitoArt (10. August 2016)

Oh, schau an, das Suzi Q wird wieder aufgelegt - und dann noch als (E?-)Fatbike...

habe mal einen der wenigen Suzi Q Rahmen in Bonn bei H&S BD in den Händen gehabt, damals stark reduziert das wunderschöne "Teil" und ich hab´s nicht gekauft, weil armer Student :-(


----------



## CarlitoArt (10. August 2016)

http://www.radmarkt.de/nachrichten/rocky-mountain-neues-element-mehr

hier wird doch tatsächlich von einem E-Bike gesprochen...


----------



## __U3__ (10. August 2016)

Ja, das Altitude fehlt tatsächlcih!
Aber keine Ahnung, inwieweit das alles ist und nicht doch noch Modelle dazukommen...

http://dsb-bonandrini.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Listino-Rocky-16-17.pdf


----------



## CarlitoArt (10. August 2016)

Danke für die Liste, wirklich interessant! Alles in allem sehr Shimano-lastig die neuen Rockies, vor allem bei den teuren Modellen. Da hätte ich bei dem einen oder anderen auch mal eine 12-Fach Eagle erwartet (z.B. bei den BC Editions). Eine Ausnahme bildet hier anscheinend nur das neue Element 990 RSL.


----------



## CarlitoArt (10. August 2016)

Anbei noch die Links zum "neuen" Suzi Q Fatbike mit Carbon-Rahmen:

http://dsb-bonandrini.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Suzy-Q90.pdf

http://dsb-bonandrini.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Suzy-Q70.pdf


----------



## numinisflo (10. August 2016)

Wie immer in den letzten Jahren nix dabei. 

Irgendwie schade, aber war zu erwarten.


----------



## robbi_n (13. August 2016)

Es kommt auch ein 650b+ Hardtail raus mit 120mm Gabel und 1x11 in 3 Ausstattungsvarianten

Eher Einsteigerklasse aber tolles Trailbike


----------



## Andre94 (14. August 2016)

Anbei Bilder vom neuen Slayer http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...1/2017-Rocky-Mountain-Slayer,108762/sspomer,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

